# The New Star Trek movie? Just fucking awesome!



## PredFan (Jul 23, 2016)

Simon Pegg co-wrote it I see. Excellent work.

I think that these new ST movies just get better and better.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 24, 2016)

Yeah....hate to disagree with you...the last two sucked.......


----------



## PredFan (Jul 24, 2016)

2aguy said:


> Yeah....hate to disagree with you...the last two sucked.......



Hmm.. Then you might not like this one. The first if the new ones was pretty good, the second one was very good, this one is the best so far. But you have to like Star Trek though.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 24, 2016)

PredFan said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah....hate to disagree with you...the last two sucked.......
> ...




I like Star Trek.......I am a fan of the original show....and a few episodes of The Next Generation.......

Notice my photo....that isn't william shatner....I under went extensive plastic surgery, voice coaching and fashion design lessons....that is actually me............

That is how much of a fan of Star Trek I am.......

And the First movie was weak, the second was silly..........


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 24, 2016)

The militarization of Star Fleet......as a problem in the second movie.......?  Did the Federation have another military space navy or something?  That they could afford to build these vast starships for no other reason than exploration?   It was silly....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 24, 2016)

PredFan said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah....hate to disagree with you...the last two sucked.......
> ...


many fans of Star Trek think these movies are just Trek in name only.....many are not happy with what abrams did with the franchise.....and i "chat" with many others in trek chat rooms to see this....and when robert orci basically told those people if you dont like it,tough shit....well he did not help.......


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 24, 2016)

I saw it yesterday.

It was OK no real story but good effects


----------



## norwegen (Jul 24, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


I agree, these new movies seem to be more a spin-off of the Star Trek saga than a part of it.

Great stories nonetheless.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 24, 2016)

norwegen said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


there was no need for abrams to put them in a different timeline.....


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jul 24, 2016)

The problem with the new Star Trek movies is that they're just big action movies. 

That's never been what Star Trek was. Star Trek is supposed to be more cerebral and ideological, not a re-branded _Fast and Furious_ movie.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jul 24, 2016)

Few movies are cerebral these days. The drama sections are slim. Lot's of comic book and fantasy stuff though. Fun to watch but after a while the special effects wear off on me. I call drama movies for grownups.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jul 24, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Few movies are cerebral these days. The drama sections are slim. Lot's of comic book and fantasy stuff though. Fun to watch but after a while the special effects wear off on me. I call drama movies for grownups.



Don't get me wrong, I like mindless action movies too. I enjoyed watching both of the J. J. Abrams Star Trek movies.

I just have an issue with them being _Star Trek_ movies - and I'm not even that big of a Trekkie.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jul 24, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Few movies are cerebral these days. The drama sections are slim. Lot's of comic book and fantasy stuff though. Fun to watch but after a while the special effects wear off on me. I call drama movies for grownups.
> ...


Yeah, they don't really need the name. Any Star Trek fan would naturally be attracted to that type of movie. They could easily change the ship and name and not try to fit it into a known package.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 24, 2016)

I'll end up watching this eventually, but I'm more interested in the new TV series that's coming next year.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 25, 2016)

2aguy said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



You know, I wasn't even paying attention. Lol. I was always a fan of the Original. Except for the Harry Mudd episodes they made during the end of the run, which they, imo, didn't put a lot of thought into. And also I like a few of TNG but not all of them.

The first ST movie ever was lame. Wrath of Khan was the best one of those. TNG movies were pretty good, the one with the Borg was the best of those. I felt the new ones were by far the best.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 25, 2016)

2aguy said:


> The militarization of Star Fleet......as a problem in the second movie.......?  Did the Federation have another military space navy or something?  That they could afford to build these vast starships for no other reason than exploration?   It was silly....



You understand that you can find fault like that with all of them right?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 25, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Really? I haven't heard any until now. And I do have exposure to a lot of ST fans because I have a business/hobby that takes me to comic and sci-fi conventions. not saying that you are lying, I'm sure that there are some, just surprised that I've never met one.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 25, 2016)

norwegen said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Well in the first movie, they introduced the time disruption which completely changed everything. Vulcan was destroyed, Kirik's  father was killed. This left them room to do completely different things with the movies. Personally, I see a LOT of nods to the original series. The casting is excellent as well imo.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 25, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Personally,  I though that was brilliant.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 25, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> I'll end up watching this eventually, but I'm more interested in the new TV series that's coming next year.


Maybe they can find a Hispanic Transsexual captain.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 25, 2016)

PredFan said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Actually, the 'nods' to the original series are part of the problem.  Instead of using this new timeline to come up with original stories, they decided to redo Khan for the second movie.  Terrible idea.  

I think the new movies are decent but I wish they'd be NEW movies and not constantly rehash old characters in a poor attempt to draw in fans of the old series/movies.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 25, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


then you aint paying attention.....when robert orci told the people expressing displeasure to fuck off if you dont like it....he pissed a few people off....and the new director of this 3rd movie Justin Lin, is a long time fan,unlike Abrams who wasnt,he said he needed to get the other long time fans back in the audience,because he knew what they were talking about,and from what i understand he kinda made this movie more in the spirit of the original series,i havent seen it yet,but do you agree with that?....here is some fans talking about the new movies....
Why do many Star Trek fans consider the recent Star Trek reboot films to be inferior knock-offs and not worthy of the name despite their immense popularity? - Quora


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 25, 2016)

2aguy said:


> Yeah....hate to disagree with you...the last two sucked.......


I love all three of them. The casting for this series was excellent.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 25, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > norwegen said:
> ...


by doing that he created his own star trek universe,hence why many core fans do not care for it....Abrams is a big Star Wars guy.....i bet if some directer changed Star Wars to make it the way he thinks it should have been....he would have a shit hemorrhage...


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 25, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



What, you mean like what Lucas did with the prequels?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 25, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


no,lucas created the stuff he can do what he wants.....im talking if someone else came in to direct and changed it the way he thinks it should be done....look how rick berman came in with Enterprise and changed many a thing that were already established,that show only lasted 4 years and received lots of shit from the fans,Berman did a lot of damage to the TV franchise....


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 25, 2016)

PredFan said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


The time disruption is one of the things I like about the movies. They are now not beholden to strict Trek lore. But you get to see how the characters each evolve and grow.

Love the interactions with all crew members.

Especially Kirk/Spock and Spock/McCoy.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 25, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > norwegen said:
> ...



I like them. It's supposed to be the original crew so the nods need to be there, and they have gone in a new direction, the Khan character wasn't affected totally by the new timeline and so he was still a problem for the federation.

They are new movies, and as a 60 year old fan of the original, I appreciate the nods and how true to the original characters these movies are.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 25, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



I'm not denying that they exist, I'm just saying there aren't that many of them.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 25, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



This core fan thinks it's brilliant, so do the many that I know.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 25, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


many are not being that vocal because it has revived Trek to the point were they are talking about a new TV show,which will be in the original universe,which makes the core fans happy, and the novels are getting back to the frequency that they were........


----------



## PredFan (Jul 25, 2016)

BlueGin said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > norwegen said:
> ...



I love the way that the new movies stay true to the original characters, IMO, the casting was brilliant. Except for the vast difference in looks for Scotty, I recognize all of them.


Harry Dresden said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



I did see the trailer for that series, at least I think it was a teaser from ComicCon. Hopefully it will be better than Star Trek Voyager.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 25, 2016)

PredFan said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Voyager had its moments....but they dropped the ball on that one,it should have been the best trek ever.....in a different part of the galaxy,they could have had all sorts of new beings and phenomena to throw at us,but except for a few episodes they were pretty lax overall....once again rick berman....


----------



## PredFan (Jul 25, 2016)

Of course, these are all our opinions. My opinion is that the new ST movies are better than almost any before them, that's my opinion and I'm not likely to change it.

Here is my opinion on the best Star Trek Movies ranked:

1. Star Trek Beyond.
2. Star Trek Into Darkness
3. Star Trek the Wrath of Khan
4. Star Trek First Contact
5. Star Trek (2009) with new crew.
6. Every other ST movie except the worst two:
7. Star Trek The Voyage Home
8. Star Trek the Motion Picture


----------



## PredFan (Jul 25, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



That is correct but not all of what was wrong. Janeway was an awful character, and piss poor Captain. I really didn't like any of the characters. It was just terrible.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 25, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


check this out......
After 50,000+ votes, you said the best Star Trek captain was...


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 25, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Sure, Lucas can do what he wants.  So can the directors making the Star Trek movies.  And Lucas changed the way the Star Wars universe worked from the original trilogy, which pissed off a lot of fans of the originals, just like what you are describing with Star Trek.  Just because it was Lucas doesn't mean the principle doesn't still apply.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 25, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



At least Voyager was about exploration, unlike Deep Space 9.  

Of course, I pretty much stopped watching the shows after TNG.  It's only because Fuller is making the new one that I'm really interested.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 25, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


well i just found out that Lucas had next to nothing to do with the latest movie since he sold the rights to disney.....once again...J.J.Abrams....so there you are....he fucked up 2 franchises....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 25, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


i thought DS9 jumped up a few levels when Worf joined the cast.....then they had started a good story line....


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 25, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



You're crazy!  The Force Awakens was so much better than any of the prequel movies!  Every prequel movie was crap.  The Force Awakens, while it copied too much from A New Hope and wasn't as good as the originals, was still so much less of a disappointment and gave hope that the franchise might once again become good.  Abrams didn't fuck up Star Wars, he brought it back from total shit to at least decent.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 25, 2016)

3d or standard....


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 25, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...





Harry Dresden said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...




Sorry......Kirk had the handicap of having William Shatner crap on all of his fans......repeatedly......that hurt Kirk.....picard was a light weight...


----------



## PredFan (Jul 25, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Meh, she was awful, unwatchable. And though I tried to watch Deep Space 9, it bored me silly. I had almost forgotten about it.

I might have prejudices about Picard. When TNG first came out I was resistant because I was a fan of the old show and didn't want to believe it could be remade. Then I began to like it. THEN at a Sci-Fi convention here in Orlando, I met Patrick Stewart. Well, I "met" him when he signed an autograph that I paid him to sign. Tried to have a quick word or two with him but he was annoyed. It seemed he didn't want to be there, just wanted the money and could barely stand to be with the unwashed masses. Then later on I went to the panel he was on and it continued. He was an ass. So, he has tainted me on TNG, and I don't even watch the reruns anymore.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 25, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Deep Space 9 bored me so much that I had forgotten it until just now.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 25, 2016)

2aguy said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



I finally met him last March at MegaCon in Orlando. He has changed his tune it seems. He was very nice to us all and I had a couple of moments to thank him and he responded with an anecdote. He seemed to appreciate we were there.


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica (Jul 25, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Hmm.. Then you might not like this one. The first if the new ones was pretty good, the second one was very good, this one is the best so far. But you have to like Star Trek though.



The first two sucked out loud. 

I gave Abrams a pass on the first one, because the idea of a new time line was enough to let the rest of the suckery slide. 

But what does he do with his new time line but then thaw out Kahn? Add to it that Into Dorkness had so many glaring plot holes that it became nearly painful to watch.

I have tremendously low expectations for this one, and even they might not be met. Waiting for it to come out on cable.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 25, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



That's too bad.  Patrick Stewart always seems funny and easy going when I see him in interviews.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 25, 2016)

AnCap'n_Murica said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm.. Then you might not like this one. The first if the new ones was pretty good, the second one was very good, this one is the best so far. But you have to like Star Trek though.
> ...



It was fucking awesome. More than the first two, which were still very good. Loved the new timeline idea, fucking brilliant. The casting is genius, all of them are reminiscent of the original crew. Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 25, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Yeah, I didn't expect that from him. 99% of the actors I meet at these are at least polite and smile, some are quite pleased that you came.

Norman Reedus of TWD is the best actor to meet. It is very evident that he loves his fans a great deal, he made paying $80 for an autograph less painful.
William Shatner, who I finally got an autograph of back in March, greeted me with a warm smile and when I thanked him for the entertainment over the years he spent about 3 minutes chatting on about the series.
Christopher Lloyd was a pleasure as well. Either he was in the Character of "Doc" from Back to the Future for us or that is just Christopher Lloyd.
Same with John Astin from the original Addams Family TV series, he IS Gomez Addams. It was a pleasure to meet him.
Lance Henriksen ( of Aliens, Terminator and others) was also a great guy. I was the only one in line for him at the time and we spent nearly 20 minutes talking.
Mila Yovovich was nice too, but either the staff at the con or her managers rushed us through the line for some reason. I felt that was rude but I don't blame her.

Stewart was the only one that I came away feeling denigrated.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 25, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


I thought "Enterprize" was a good series. Female Vulcan......a Trekies' wet dream.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 25, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



I watched a good portion of the first season, lost interest after that. I remember thinking it was fairly good.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 25, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Maybe you caught him on a bad day; for some reason I'd like to think he's not an asshole.  It's completely meaningless and I'll almost certainly never meet the man, but still, I have the urge to think of him as a nice guy.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jul 25, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



He's gone on record saying that he was kind of an asshole with no sense of humor when he started on TNG. He's credited the TNG cast for giving him a sense of humor, actually.

I met him a few years ago in Brooklyn, at a bar at 2 am, with his wife. He was incredibly friendly (and a little drunk, possibly high), and we talked for a while about the area, he had just moved into the neighborhood I grew up in.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 25, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Perfectly reasonable assumption.


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 25, 2016)

An a tangent....back when Dennis Miller had his radio show he mentioned that when Sting was on Saturday Night Live Miller went over to him to meet him and say he was a fan.....and Sting was a total douche bag to him........

Miller the went on to say that years later, he met Sting again and Sting apologized for being such an asshole...he told Miller he had gotten too into himself and that sort of thing......


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 25, 2016)

2aguy said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


hey dont tell me,i had nothing to do with that poll....tell those 50,000 fans who voted.....to me the best Captain was Mackenzie Calhoun from the novel series "the New Frontier"  his crew was pretty neat to...


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 25, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



I never got around to reading Star Trek books.  I did Star Wars, and some of those were good, but not Trek.  One of these days.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 25, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


really?....Stewart was at the first Star Log Convention in Buena Park Cal around 89-90.....the guy had everyone laughing and stuck around and signed stuff for free and talked to people who stuck around....i thought he had a great sense of humor....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 25, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


he was great when i seen him.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 25, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


the Trek ones were much better than the shows, they were much more imaginative and revisited things like the Guardian of Forever.......


----------



## PredFan (Jul 25, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



He was an ass at our convention. Maybe it wasn't a good day for him. Permanently ruined Picard for me.


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 25, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



That's a good reason to avoid meeting celebrities.  You don't want them turning out to be douchebags and ruining their work, whether it be acting, or music, or sports, whatever they do, for you.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 25, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



That was the first time that happened and the only time so far.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 25, 2016)

at that same Star Log convention was Dawn Wells who played Mary Ann on Gilligan's Island.....dont know why she was there but she looked pretty good....Sonny Landham was there too,a real Indian,not the kind "lakota" is...


----------



## PredFan (Jul 26, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> at that same Star Log convention was Dawn Wells who played Mary Ann on Gilligan's Island.....dont know why she was there but she looked pretty good....Sonny Landham was there too,a real Indian,not the kind "lakota" is...



I would have liked to have seen Dawn Wells.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 26, 2016)

I'll have to go see it after the Trekkies are done mobbing it.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 27, 2016)

sorry someone owes me 17 bucks....flat out sucked...movie was just bad...acting was bad....whole thing was just bad


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 27, 2016)

strollingbones said:


> sorry someone owes me 17 bucks....flat out sucked...movie was just bad...acting was bad....whole thing was just bad


$17.00!!....was it a hillary fund raiser?....


----------

